# NC-17 STD II Pro Plattformpedale schwarz nur 438g neu OVP



## Baxx (9. Januar 2012)

schwarz
Alu-Profil
robuste, gedichtete Kugellager
Trittfläche (LxBxH): 90x96x23mm
nur 438g (Paar)
austauschbare Pins (Ersatzpins liegen bei)
neu, ungefahren
Versand per DHL Paket (versichert, Packstation möglich)
Ebay Seite


----------

